# Patience Pays Off.....eventually



## corkyzdad (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2017)

Awwwww.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2017)

So cute. I had a cat that looked just like yours.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 2, 2017)

Beautiful eyes !!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice photos!


----------



## Lara (Nov 2, 2017)

I can tell she's loved...alot  Laying on the fish tank made me smile.


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 2, 2017)

Such a pretty cat!!!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2017)

​They are all great. Love the fishie one and the cat in tree one the best/


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 3, 2017)

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 3, 2017)

All this Radio Ham thing is soooooo tiring


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2017)

So cute. Is he a cuddly cat, or an aloof cat about town?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 3, 2017)

You need to be careful with collars on your kitties.  My old neighbor came out looking for his tabby and found him hanging in a very small branch of a tree, dead.


----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 3, 2017)

AZ Jim said:


> You need to be careful with collars on your kitties.  My old neighbor came out looking for his tabby and found him hanging in a very small branch of a tree, dead.




Most cat owners in UK use, as I do, collars with a quick release fastener to avoid hang ups in trees, in fact I've yet to see a cat collar without this type of fastener on sale in the UK. The worst that can happen is that he'd lose his collar and not his life.


----------

